# Thank you to Everyone



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2007)

I received some prizes in the mail yesterday from the AOY award. Initially, I am just a guy who fishes, nothing more. I am not a special or super angler, I like to fish.

When I opened the award prizes I took a moment and reflected how lucky I am to be part of this great fishing site. This site has had no negativity - everyone here is always helpful, knowledgeable and supportive. Want to argue and bash? - there are lots of those sites; but if you want to ask a serious question then come to TinBoats.net.

We are all Anglers of the Year and that year will continue for a long, long time. Thanks to each and every member here and of course to DamPeoples and a huge and heartfelt thanks to Jimmy T., he made this all possible.

Now the goodies:


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow nice! I agree this site has a family feeling. 

What is that black last lure :shock: ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2007)

It is a Megabass Gatta-X Turbulence

https://www.megabassusa.com/Gatta-X.htm


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim said:


> It is a Megabass Gatta-X Turbulence
> 
> https://www.megabassusa.com/Gatta-X.htm




Does this replace the eel!?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2007)

All I know is that those lures are so damn good looking that I am afraid to use them :shock: 

Maybe I can wear them on a necklace?


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Megabass Gatta-X Turbulence
> ...



Not sure what you mean? Is the eel another Megabass lure?


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



https://www.fishgeek.com/eel.html


----------

